# Strange eggs-has anyone seen anything like this?



## jackrat (Jan 17, 2012)

My Northern female redfoot,Knobs,laid a clutch of 7 (her usual) right on schedule. Two were malformed. Although they look thin shelled,they aren't. I dissected the worst one and the shell is normal thickness and hardness. The least deformed,I put in the incubator with the rest,just for kicks. Does anyone have any experience with eggs coming out like this? They get plenty of calcium and D3.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 17, 2012)

The only thing that comes to mind is were they damaged while being laid?


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 17, 2012)

I would say that some how during the egg formation that the calcium wasnt getting to the eggs until it was too late causing them to deform? but eventually got to the eggs to harden and thickem them up? No clue what would actully cause this?


----------



## jackrat (Jan 17, 2012)

dmmj said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is were they damaged while being laid?


Definitly not that,David. They're hard as a rock(almost,LOL).Hard enough that they would have broken before distorting.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 17, 2012)

You sometimes see the bumpiness when an egg has calcified then been held and not laid, causing more calcium to form around the egg. I would put them all in the cooker.


----------



## matt41gb (Jan 17, 2012)

I had some like that laid earlier this year. None of them were fertile. 

-Matt


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 17, 2012)

I have never had that experience. Interesting, hope someone knows what caused it!



ALDABRAMAN said:


> I have never had that experience. Interesting, hope someone knows what caused it!



Thank goodness she passed them!


----------



## bigred (Jan 17, 2012)

Ive never seen eggs like that either


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry. New to me too...


----------



## cdmay (Jan 18, 2012)

The dented eggs can be fertile and hatch...






I suspect they get this way from being crowded in the oviduct while hardening.


----------



## jackrat (Jan 18, 2012)

cdmay said:


> The dented eggs can be fertile and hatch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was along the lines of what I was thinking. Thanks for the responses,everyone.


----------

